# MM420 und Spannungsspitzen



## c-teg74 (25 Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen Unterwassermotor 400V/0,47 Kw(Oase, FU geeignet) der mit einem Fu MM420 0,55 KW mit Netzfilterilter gesteuert wird.
Jetz kommt das Problem
Der Motor lief ca. 3/4 Jahr, defekt! Der neue Motor nur noch 3 Tage wieder defekt! Gleicher Fehler, durchgebrannte Platine.
In diesem motor ist eine "Anschlussplatine" montiert die nur Spannungsspitzen von ca 615V mitmacht. (Habe ich erst hinterher vom Hersteller erfahren) 
Der FU kann aber laut Siemens Spitzenspannungen von über 1000V erzeugen. Hat wohl eine sehr unsaubere ausgangspannung.

Anderer Motor oder FU ist nicht mehr möglich oder der Umbau wäre mit Kosten verbunden die nicht mehr im verhältniss stehen würden.

Weis jemand wie ich dieses Problem in den griff bekomme?
Könnte man das mit einer Ausgangsdrossel Funktionieren? 

Vielen dank schon mal im vorraus...
Gruß Carsten


----------



## MSB (25 Juli 2009)

Prinzipiell gibt es hier zwei sinnvolle Möglichkeiten:
- du/dt Filter
- Sinusfilter

Das Problem ist imho weniger die Spannungsspitze, diese kann nominal maximal die Zwischenkreisspannung betragen,
also ca. 560 - 600V, sondern die durch den extrem steilen Spannungsanstieg hervorgerufenen Induktionsspannungen.
Beides würde durch o.g. Filter aber wirksam reduziert/verhindert, wobei ich bei dem engen Nennbereich klar zum Sinusfilter tendieren würde.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## offliner (29 Juli 2009)

Die Spannungsspitzen können bei FU Betrieb locker auf´s Doppelte der Zwischenkreisspannung kommen (durch Reflektionen auf der Leitung).  Deshalb sollte man bei FU Betrieb auf einen Motor mit verstärkter Isolation achten. Der Effekt ist auch abhängig von der Leitungslänge. Ein Sinusfilter oder du/dt Filter ist nat. auch keine besonders preiswerte Lösung... Eine günstigere Lösung die Spannungsspitzen zu reduzieren sind Ausgangsdrosseln, allerdings nicht so effektiv. Diese sind entsprechend dem Ausgangsstrom des Umrichters zu wählen.


----------

